# It's awfully quiet on the carp forum



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What happened here? I've been using the carp forum for entertaining reading during lunch and this place has been dead since late last week.

Seems AK and Miso are the only ones catching carp. You guys get some great discussions going.
Did everyone get a nastygram PM?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

WHAT?!!? You didn't get your PM?? No new posts til the next spawn!! AK sent out a mass pm, I can't believe you did not get yours!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

there aren't no carp in ohio to be caught anymore.. we done caught them all..


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

You obviously missed the hogs I saw wallowing on the surface at Hoover the other day.  Several that I saw were...........large........really large!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

it will be noisy tomorrow - my knee is getting better and I'm going to olentangy, my bones are telling me there are carps waiting there...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe a lot of us have been cutting back on our carping due to all the hot weather. 

I think that I need to hit Hoover and O'Shaugnessy when I go up to Columbus in late September.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

GMR_Guy said:


> Maybe a lot of us have been cutting back on our carping due to all the hot weather.
> 
> I think that I need to hit Hoover and O'Shaugnessy when I go up to Columbus in late September.


Well I'm going night fishing at the pond next friday (the 12th), and maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mobes (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey TimJC, I was reading some of your posts from last July through November concerning Stonelick and carp. Have you been out to Stonelick this year for carp? I go out there about once a week or more and see carp all of the time. I have never really fished for carp, I guess I may start though.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't made it over there at all this year. I have a new water that I am targeting that is a lot closer to me. I do love how tranquil Stonelick is, and the numerous bank locations. Maybe I'll give it a go sometime soon. I need more fruitless frustration in my life


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Too busy catfishin!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have been getting bait and stuff together for my trip down to Rayland this weekend. I have been scouting a few spots also but am yet to fish them. I am planning to hit them next week. Hopefully will have some nice reports and pics from this weekend coming up.

Jake


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I am hitting the elk river in west virginia this weekend. I leave tomorrow. I hope there are some hungry carp down there. I will be missing out on the rayland fishing that you guys are doing this weekend. Hope everyone does well this weekend.

Marc


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

some one needs to catch a decent size carp and post a picture of it and then everyone else can argue about how its really not that big and then some one else can tell about a good place to fish and get yelled at by everyone and then there will be lots of post again


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what I was talking about dinkle (dunkle). You guys crack me up.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I Thought This Was The Carp Forum, Not High School Locker Room!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's eneough,kids.as young whiskers said,this is a fishing forum,so let's keep it on track.if you have any question as to where your posts went,feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ok "kid"?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Lewzer some of us got the "nastygram" and got put in "time out" for awhile..but its all good.

As far as catching carp....yep been slammin them all through out this heat spell we had.....it pays to know what time of day to fish when its hot & to know the fish your after..duh!

Nothing beats the warm summer nights..oh yea...the nice cool fall days do beat the summer heat..lol.

As far as i can see no posts about catching the last 30 days..just complaining about the heat and no fish....I'm certainly not complaining, i like the heat, makes for nice long fishing nights & great fishing i say.

Good luck gents,

Scott


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I love the heat too. The hot, sticky, only have a pair of shorts on nights. The cats and carp keep me going through the dog days when nothing else seems to hit much. This year has been slow for cats but the carp have been biting fine.


----------

